# Common Brown Spider



## greybeard (Jul 30, 2019)

Nikon D850, ISO 64, 300mm w/1.4 adapter @  f/11, flash


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 30, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## edsland (Jul 31, 2019)

Wow...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice ones!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 31, 2019)

Good shooting.......


----------



## Terrier (Jul 31, 2019)

Cant say I'm a big fan of arachnids but they do fascinate me, nice shots.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 31, 2019)

It comes out and hangs from my front porch ceiling every evening at around 8:45 like clockwork.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice pics but I hate arachnids, too! I see them as little aliens that bite! “I say we take off, nuke the site from orbit. It’s the only way to be sure.”  - Ripley


----------



## greybeard (Jul 31, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pics but I hate arachnids, too! I see them as little aliens that bite! “I say we take off, nuke the site from orbit. It’s the only way to be sure.”  - Ripley


You are never more than 10 ft. from one.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 31, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pics but I hate arachnids, too! I see them as little aliens that bite! “I say we take off, nuke the site from orbit. It’s the only way to be sure.”  - Ripley


“They mostly come out at night, mostly.”


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 31, 2019)

God's honest truth, no more than about 2 minutes after i read this post, a little brown spider crawled into my shirt and walked across my chest for a bit. 

Then I shooed it off.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 31, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Excellent!


Love you signature.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 31, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent!
> ...



Thanks!      My wife doen't find it quite as humerous as I do LOL!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 31, 2019)

It came back out tonight.  iso 64, 105mm Micro Nikkor @ f/22,  Nikon Macroflash.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 31, 2019)

I love how clean these shots are. Nice of your model to be so cooperative.


----------



## Flying Panda (Jul 31, 2019)

Great set!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 1, 2019)

UGH!


----------



## greybeard (Aug 2, 2019)

One more, sorry for the lost leg tip but I was practically standing on my head using live view to get this one.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Purdy


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 2, 2019)

He's a handsome devil! I'm sure he spins plenty of charm to catch the ladies.
Although I hate spiders, (scary childhood experience with one, no two, no …. ) I'm actually going outside later to get a close-up of a lil crab spider on the back porch. there used to be a black widow out there a couple years ago, I'll see if there's any still there.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 2, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> He's a handsome devil! I'm sure he spins plenty of charm to catch the ladies.
> Although I hate spiders, (scary childhood experience with one, no two, no …. ) I'm actually going outside later to get a close-up of a lil crab spider on the back porch. there used to be a black widow out there a couple years ago, I'll see if there's any still there.


You mention "He's" meaning male.  How can you tell if it is male or female?


----------

